# 1911...OK, I'm a believer



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I was/am a big polymer pistol fan...but, After a couple months of owning and shooting one I'm begining to appreciate the genius of John Moses Browning's design. Along with my shotguns for my home defense...I found out a 1911 seats just fine and perfectly balanced in a belt..no holster required...even around town!...and with a Wilson Combat 47D, I've got 9 total rounds of .45 ACP in a full-sized, take aim, and knock their butt off pistol...if I can't get it done with that then I'm in trouble. Just pure genius, and yes I wear an overshirt...although the dog is as little apprehensive :mrgreen: ...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Buckeye said:


>


I see from the word "Armory" being backward on your slide that you are really from a mirror universe :smt082 :smt082


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I would be afraid of that falling out if I had to run down a flight of stairs.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 1911 makes a fine carry pistol. However, holsterless carry has several problems:

1. From the photos, you clearly can't take a firing grip on the pistol while it is tucked in the belt. This will inhibit draw speed and promote fumbling.

2. If you get a hand-to-hand tussle, you stand a much greater chance of losing the gun than if it was in a proper holster.

3. You can't safely carry the pistol in Condition One, once again inhibiting speed of getting the gun into action and once again promoting fumbling.

A good IWB holster from any maker will solve all these problems while still maintaining good concealment. Galco also makes a holster (called the Jak Slide) that is specifically designed to replicate the carry you have pictured here - between the belt and pants.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yes, JB was a firearms genius! I love to disassemble and reassemble the 1911. 
It's just that my "plastic fantastic" Walther P99 is soooo much more practical for defensive carry, that my 1911's became second drawer...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Chosing????*



Hal8000 said:


> Yes, JB was a firearms genius! I love to disassemble and reassemble the 1911.
> It's just that my "plastic fantastic" Walther P99 is soooo much more practical for defensive carry, that my 1911's became second drawer...


 Other than being a little lighter I don't see anything more practical between the two. Weight with a good holster is not the issuse. It's what you shoot the best in a self defence deal. I pack a 1911/.45 in a Andrews holster all day and half the night, and I don't pay it no mind. There both good guns so it really is a matter of choice.:mrgreen: :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yup, it's all a matter of choice... And I choose, lighter, smaller, higher magazine capacity, DA/SA trigger, no external safeties to have to fumble with and a extremely high degree of reliability! It certainly won't kill you any deader!
I carried the 1911 for years, and felt very comfortable with it. I just choose the more modern designs now...
There is NOTHING wrong with the 1911!


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree about the holster, I definately plan on getting a holster for it when I start leaving my house with it (my "even around town comment was more to illustrate how comfortable I feel about it, haven't had it out yet)....I was just marveling about the balance of it, I could wear it all day inside my belt like that, a feat I would not attempt with any of my polymer pistols, they just wouldn't "hang" right.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Buckeye, remember that many have learned to sing castrato after carrying a 1911 in a similar manner. Consider a Milt Sparks Mirage, I like mine so well I have three. Regards, Richard


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> The 1911 makes a fine carry pistol. However, holsterless carry has several problems:
> 
> 1. From the photos, you clearly can't take a firing grip on the pistol while it is tucked in the belt. This will inhibit draw speed and promote fumbling.
> 
> ...


+ Gazzilion

GET A HOLSTER!!! Mexican carry is asking for a banged up gun at a minimum.

If you're going to carry it. Train enough to be comfortable with condition 1!!!! Then train some more......


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2006)

*Oh the horror.................*

*....why oh why are you messin' with the finish on my SA Milspec?????:smt076 *


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm still a bit utilitarian about my guns, don't have enough nice ones to be a collector yet...with that being said, I don't abuse them, just don't baby them either. I'll try to be a little nicer from now on :mrgreen:


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I need both. I use my XD45 Tactical as much as my 1911's. I cant pick the best one. It is like tools. Sometimes you need a open end wrench & sometimes you need a socket. It is a good idea to have both! (does that make any sence?) How about this....... sometimes you need a Corvette & sometimes you need a 4WD pick-up. OR how about............... AW never mind. There isn't a answer for the question.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

That is Saint John M Browning


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

*Formerly known as the....*



tony pasley said:


> That is Saint John M Browning


*Pope.:smt1099 *


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

I was never realy a fan of the 1911, but 4 days ago I went to a gunshow and held one..... the feeling of holding that gun was amazing, it didnt feel as good in my hand as the p99 by just a smidge but it was more of a feeling of power. Think there could b a 1911 in my future one day.. far away..


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Rection47.Wait till you start shooting one. Then if you are like me you be asking yourself. Why didn't I get one a long time ago? I still shoot all my revolvers, but I always put a 100rds through my .45 every time I go to the range. I now carry a .45 instead of my .357s that I carried for 40 some years.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello and I hope that you enjoy your 1911 as much as I have mine. If you like or enjoy it even half as much as I have mine, it will have been money well spent.

I am not "welded" to one particular handgun or the other, though I readily admit being somewhat nuts over 9mm Hi Powers, 1911-pattern pistols, and certain S&W Pre-lock revolvers.

Best and good shooting.


----------

